# Grumpy broody hen



## englishchick (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I have a RIR who has been fine until a few days ago. She lives with another four hens, 4 of which are ex battery.

I think she has become broody spending a lot of time sitting in the nest box. I go into it to move her and she fluffs her feathers up and gets annoyed. When I do get her out she goes and gets something to eat and drink and keeps fluffing her feathers out and the ex batts have a go at her. She then goes into the nesting box again.

Its caused abit of a rift in my once harmonious little flock and I was wondering how long this is going to go on for and can I do anything to snap her out of this behaviour??

I was wondering at first if she was ill but I am pretty sure its just her going into a real broody state...she seems abit agitated and this is something I have not seen in her before...

Any advice welcome...

EC X


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup! Sounds broody. Mine would scream at me. Lol. Talk about PMS!!!! I'd opt to let her sit if you will. Others have suggested bathing in cool water to stop the hormones and bring her back to herself.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Keep moving her away from the nest, and if the others are picking on her to try to "talk" her out of her condition, I would make a separate area where she can hang out, but not get picked on, but not sit on a nest.

I had a hen act "motherly" for a few days. I was sitting on my porch, having a morning cup of tea and watching the Pug do his business. I heard the unmistakable sounds of a mama talking to her peeps. Okay......I got up and started looking when my Big Red rooster started to woo the hen, she was standing facing a corner "calling" her peeps. Well. When the rooster approached she turned and fluffed up into a HUGE ball and ran at him screaming and screaming. The look on his face, his head shot up and he ran for his life across the yard.

Me? I had a huge belly laugh and I yelled at him "That will teach you to mess with a hormonal woman!!!"

She did this for a few days off and on, now she has moved on with her life. It's weird she has never shown any broody signs for the past *4 years*!

Good Luck!


----------

